# Crocs on the move



## baker (Dec 17, 2017)

An interesting article that goes to show that even if you're down along the Fraser coast or in SEQ not to just assume that crocodiles are not present. 

It will be interesting to see how much more common crocodile sightings will become in their previous most southern extent now that the northern populations are approaching pre-hunting levels and people are realising they may need to be on the lookout for them. 

https://www.gympietimes.com.au/news/reptile-expert-says-25m-croc-at-gympie-weir-is-no-/3291662/

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 17, 2017)

Crocs have been reported in the Mary River many times.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 17, 2017)

There are reports from back as early as 1905 of large crocs living in the Albert and Logan rivers which are both in between Brisbane and the Gold Coast. In 1905 there was a 4 metre croc sighted then killed in the Logan River.
[doublepost=1513508060,1513507634][/doublepost]If it wasn't for the policy of relocating any croc seen south of the Boyne river there would probably be a lot more down this way.


----------



## baker (Dec 17, 2017)

That they have. First couple of reports of them being in the Mary are from about 5 years ago (annoyingly just after I moved to Brisbane from the area for uni). What makes this sighting particularly interesting is not that it's in the Mary, but how far upstream it was sighted and how this now represents the most southern sighting since culling. Until now most people have thought that the crocs are restricted to the lower sections, with most of the previous sightings being around Maryborough and River heads. One outlier to this was a similar sized animal photographed via camera trap in Tiaro a year or two ago. It's certainly not surprising that one was spotted where it was. Considering that crocodiles can travel 60 km in a day, it was never a question of if but when would one be spotted there.

You're correct Scutellatus, the Logan river represents the most southern extent that estuarine crocodiles have been recorded. Historically though the populations in these areas have never been high and it is generally considered that below the Fitzroy river is outside of their breeding niche. Although with how the climate is warming it will be interesting to see if this is still the case. I'm not to sure if that policy is honestly having to much of an impact on the potential southern population. Since the first sightings in the Mary 5 years ago only two have been removed south of the Boyne. If the population is really low this may have a major impact, but we just don't know how large of a population it currently is so it's hard to tell. Will be interesting to see what happens and how much more frequently sightings become now that more are potentially emigrating down and people are becoming more aware of the potential for them to be present. I'm particularly interested in seeing what happens with this as I would love to track these southern animals and compare them against the FNQ population I am currently researching. Could potentially be some interesting behavioural and movement differences present. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 17, 2017)

baker said:


> That they have. First couple of reports of them being in the Mary are from about 5 years ago (annoyingly just after I moved to Brisbane from the area for uni). What makes this sighting particularly interesting is not that it's in the Mary, but how far upstream it was sighted and how this now represents the most southern sighting since culling. Until now most people have thought that the crocs are restricted to the lower sections, with most of the previous sightings being around Maryborough and River heads. One outlier to this was a similar sized animal photographed via camera trap in Tiaro a year or two ago. It's certainly not surprising that one was spotted where it was. Considering that crocodiles can travel 60 km in a day, it was never a question of if but when would one be spotted there.
> 
> You're correct Scutellatus, the Logan river represents the most southern extent that estuarine crocodiles have been recorded. Historically though the populations in these areas have never been high and it is generally considered that below the Fitzroy river is outside of their breeding niche. Although with how the climate is warming it will be interesting to see if this is still the case. I'm not to sure if that policy is honestly having to much of an impact on the potential southern population. Since the first sightings in the Mary 5 years ago only two have been removed south of the Boyne. If the population is really low this may have a major impact, but we just don't know how large of a population it currently is so it's hard to tell. Will be interesting to see what happens and how much more frequently sightings become now that more are potentially emigrating down and people are becoming more aware of the potential for them to be present. I'm particularly interested in seeing what happens with this as I would love to track these southern animals and compare them against the FNQ population I am currently researching. Could potentially be some interesting behavioural and movement differences present.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron


There was a sighting in Yamba, Nsw in 1940 but this was never confirmed by a catch.


----------



## baker (Dec 17, 2017)

Interesting. Would've been good if they could have verified it in some manner though. I know of a couple of dodgy 'sightings' on ALA, including one apparently down in Hobart! So we certainly do need to take these more historical recordings with a grain of salt, even the Logan/Albert river sightings could be questionable. 

Nevertheless it certainly shall be interesting seeing where they pop up over the next couple years. It may even silence some of the pro croc cull people up north complaining that we don't have to deal with them. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 18, 2017)

My last dive in the Mary and its tributaries was back in 2014... I was extremely paranoid. Lol


----------



## baker (Dec 18, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> My last dive in the Mary and its tributaries was back in 2014... I was extremely paranoid. Lol



I bet you were. Pretty sure it was early 2015 I had the idea of going diving to try and find a _E. macrurus_ to photograph when I saw that Tairo Landcare got that photo of one around one of their study sites. I quickly changed my mind about how keen I was to go looking for one haha. Still wouldn't mind finding a _E. macrurus _again to photograph, not sure how much I want to swim for one though. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 21, 2017)

baker said:


> I bet you were. Pretty sure it was early 2015 I had the idea of going diving to try and find a _E. macrurus_ to photograph when I saw that Tairo Landcare got that photo of one around one of their study sites. I quickly changed my mind about how keen I was to go looking for one haha. Still wouldn't mind finding a _E. macrurus _again to photograph, not sure how much I want to swim for one though.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron


Yeah mate we at AFT were diving due to reports of _Elseya albagula _sighted where they were not known to be so we were excited about a possible range extension but all we found at the site were _Myuchelys latisternum._
[doublepost=1513594552,1513591817][/doublepost]In 2013 we did a 2 day survey dive of Obi-Obi creek, a tributary of the Mary and I was stoked to find both specimens, _Elseya albagula _and _Elusor macrurus.

Elseya albagula.





Elusor macrurus






_
[doublepost=1513822860][/doublepost]@baker I just found this old pic...was a *if I don't make it here's something to remember me by selfie" taken pre-dive on a section of the Mary where crocs were sighted... wifey was all laughs and " don't be a sook" I couldn't even fake a smile, was packing it... lol


----------

